# protection from dust Stanley MC P100 Respirator



## 2x4x10 (Sep 4, 2013)

I bought this but haven't started to use it yet. I questioned the manufacturer but could get a straight answer as to whether this unit is appropriate for the shop… primarily it's for dust issues.


----------

